# New York City's open spaces, 2017



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Brooklyn Bridge Park:
New York's Brooklyn Park and Bridge by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Bryant Park, Manhattan, on a sunny October day:

New York's Bryant Park between 5th and 6th Avenues by Graham Hart, on Flickr

From Central Park:
New York: Central Park South by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Recently created Rockefeller Park in Battery Park City, Manhattan:

New York - Rockefeller Park, Battery Park City by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

The High Line, in west Manhattan:

New York's High Line Walk by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Bryant Park between 5th and 6th Avenues, Manhattan:
New York: Bryant Park on a warm Sunday by Graham Hart, on Flickr

A stroll on Roosevelt Island provides some outstanding views:
New York: Midtown Manhattan with Trump World Tower dominating (surprise!) by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Hudson Gardens, Manhattan:
New York: Hudson gardens at Battery Park City by Graham Hart, on Flickr

New York Fall from Roosevelt Island:

New York Fall by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

U.N. framed:

East River views by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Hudson River:
New York: The Hudson from the promenade at Battery Park City by Graham Hart, on Flickr

The Yacht basin at the World Financial Center, lower Manhattan:

New York City: - Yacht basin at Battery Park City late afternoon by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Williamsburg and Manhattan Bridges:

New York: Williamsburg Bridge seen through the structure of the Manhattan Bridge by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Relaxation:
New York: Enjoying the park by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Time for reflection:

New York: North Memorial Pool by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Lower Manhattan from the open spaces of Brooklyn:
Lower Manhattan seen from Brooklyn Bridge Park by Graham Hart, on Flickr

North Memorial Pool at Ground Zero:
A new city landmark with poignant memories: World Trade Center north Memorial Pool by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Grand Army Plaza:
New York's Grand Army Plaza by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Central Park:
Central Park by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Time for a refreshment:

Horse drawn carriage in Central Park by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Channel Gardens in Rockefeller Center:

Rockefeller Center: Channel Gardens looking towards Fifth Avenue by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Great captures! New York looks really good in any season. Definitely on my top choices for future trips!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice idea for a thread. It’s lovely to ‘sit' or ‘stand' in these quiet places and admire the incredible views.


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Winter in the Center:
The lower plaza of Rockefeller Center by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Downtown Manhattan from the fresh air of Battery Park City's yacht basin:

View across the yachting basin at the World Financial Center: No. 40 Wall Street in the background by Graham Hart, on Flickr

This has now been moved to a site near Ground Zero:

The globe from the World Trade Center Plaza now sits as a memorial in Battery Park by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Exercise awaits:
New York City: The jogging and cycling track in Battery Park City by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Some open space in lower Manhattan:
The lawn at Battery Park City, evoking Central Park by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from NYC, Graham :cheers:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Amazing pics - New York.


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Battery Park City:
Battery Park City's attractive Hudson riverwalk by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Grand Army Plaza:
Grand Army Plaza by Graham Hart, on Flickr

WFC (taken in the early 1990s)

Battery Park City and Yacht Basin (taken about 1989) by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Midtown Manhattan from Roosevelt Island by Graham Hart, on Flickr

New York: Lower Manhattan from New Jersey shoreline by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------

